

Show HN: Collaborative Time Capsules - rabidsnail
https://www.getforword.com

======
lgray
I think this is a neat idea.

"We're building forword to change the way we think about time."

But I'm sick of that kind of thing being on every website. Websites don't need
to change the world, it's okay to have a site that's just neat. Right?

------
qq66
I can't count on a site like this being around in six months or six years to
get my time capsule. Some things are still best done in analog.

------
emhart
I love this idea. Any plans to increase the possible seal-time for those of us
who maintain digital identities long enough to accept the eventual delivery?

~~~
rabidsnail
We set the maximum seal-time to be relatively short for practical reasons on
our end (we have to keep the capsules alive), but coming up with ways to
extend that time is something we're thinking about.

